# Beware of seller jlagin22, heavy smoker and his items reek of smoke



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Do NOT buy anything from eBay seller jlagin22, he's a heavy smoker and everything he sells smells terrible of cigarette smoke. His claim is that, "You just have to wipe it off and it will be fine." What a load of BS! He's also a liar and has no problem fabricating nonsense to throw his buyers under the bus. Luckily he doesn't seem to sell very much stuff but still, avoid him at all costs!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Ugh, that's Gross!!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

What's smoking do to stuff?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

The stuff you purchased was probably buried somewhere in there: 










At least the mouse area is clean-ish.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

fcarpio said:


> The stuff you purchased was probably buried somewhere in there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think of how many more butts he could get in the mouse pad area if he switched to a track ball. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL, you guys crack me up


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ugh that's nasty. He needs to switch to one of those homemade crack pipes people are smoking these days.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

If you happened to buy stinky electronics, place it in the freezer for a day or two,stench will go away.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Genius! A speaker cone makes a perfect ash tray. Especially hertz! Then just turn it on for a second. And poof. Clean ash tray


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I bought a Bryston 4BSST2 from a guy and it was so bad I had to take it all apart and clean it with Lysol wipes. 4 hours and two canisters I will never get back


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> If you happened to buy stinky electronics, place it in the freezer for a day or two,stench will go away.


Thanks Vic, that's brilliant! I'll try it this weekend


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> Thanks Vic, that's brilliant! I'll try it this weekend


 put it in a plastic bag, preferably with silica gel or uncooked rice if you don`t have any. It will absorb all moisture from the air and prevent condensation.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome, thanks so much. This is the best news I've heard all week


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

cigarettes... what a drag.. 

I pretty much lost my appetite looking at this thread over lunch..


----------

